# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > گفتگو: دستگاه های کارت خوان MiFare

## صادق صدقی

با سلام و خسته نباشید


دوستان در این قسمت سوالاتون رو درباره کد نویسی دستگاه های مای فر در این قسمت قرار بدن 
یا اگر مقاله یا موضوعی جدید دارن در اینجا بیان کنند.
 :قلب: 


 -------------------------------(به روز رسانی شده)
سلام
اینم از سورسی که قولش رو داده بودم
(این سورس فقط در راستای افزایش سطح علمی کاربران فارسی است.پس فقط ایده گرفتن مجازه است و هرگونه استفاده دیگر مجاز نمی باشد)
برنامه با V.S 2010
پایگاه داده Sql Server 2008
اسکین فرم ها DotNetBar

پسورد فایل ها:   sadeghsedghi

منتظره انتقادات و نقطه نظراتتون هستم                         

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کتاب های فارسی Asp.Net
سورس نرم افزار حضور غیاب با دستگاه کارت خوان MiFare

----------


## zahraRazavi

سلام .
من می خوام توی برنامم که با دلفی نوشته شده از روی کارت مایفر بخونم . روی کارت اطلاعات دانشجو نوشته شده ومن به شماره دانشجویی نیاز دارم.
لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید . اطلاعات زیادی در مورد این کارت ها ندارم

----------


## M.YasPro

http://www.barnamenevis.org/forum/sh...d.php?t=189038

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام

من با دلفی کار نکردم

یک سری کلاسه تویه سایت گذاشتمشون 
ببنید به دردتون می خوره؟

اگر لازم شد بگید توضیح می دم




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کتاب های فارسی Asp.Net

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام

خسته نباشید

دوستان عزیز فکر می کردم زیاد بازدید شه از این پست!!!!

فکر کردم یک سورس کامل بزارم دوستان علاقه مند بشن و سوال بپرسن

و حداقل سورس به دردشون بخوره و مارو دعا کنن

منتظره انتقادات سازندتون هستم





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کتاب های فارسی Asp.Net

----------


## غلامرضا شریفی

سلام 
شناسايي كارت را كه ميزنيم كارت را شناسايي نميكند
بعضي از groupBox دكمه خروج ندارند
نوشتن بصورت عادي در Bluck هاي 3و7و11و15و19و23و27و31و35و39و43و47و51و  55و59 باعث سوختن SECTOR همان Bluck ميشود
منوي سوزاندن كارت عمل نميكند
لطفا قسمت شناسايي كارت را فعال نماييد تا موردي ديگر بود عنوان كنم

----------


## mrrk10003

سلام از همه دوستان 

مسئله من در مورد کارت های mifare  نیست بلکه برای کارت های بانکی مظاهم شدم

من روی یک پروژه کار میکنم و میخواهم که از روی دستگاه های کارت خوان بانک ها مشتری بتواند پول خود را حساب کند میخواهم موقعی که کارت را میکشد و رمز درست را وارد کرد و پول را پرداخت کرد آن پولی که از این طریق فرستاده است را بر روی کامپیوتر ببینم ازتون یه دنیا ممنون میشم اگه به من کمک کنید
با تشکر فراوان از شما

----------


## sorenamusic

سلام دوست عزیز
شما پروژه خودتون رو به کجا رسوندین ؟
این دستگاه کارت خوان رو گفتین 95000 تومان خریدید . از کجا ؟
من هم لازم دارم.

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
مرسی که دوستان میان
من رو آقای مهندس شریفی دوست پدرم معرفی کردن

نتیجه که داشت به نتیجه می رسید که از خدا بی خبری زیر پام رو یک خالی کرد
دوست دارم کار کنم
اما ازون موقع زده شدم از windows app
رفتم سمت وب

اما منتظره یک استارتم تا دوباره آشتی کنم باهاش :لبخند گشاده!: 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کتاب های فارسی Asp.Net

----------


## sorenamusic

بیا داداش باهم بریم سراغش 
زیر پا تو هم خالی نمی کنیم . قصد یاد گیری هست.
و کسب تجربه . 
اگه شما مایلی شروع کنیم

----------


## صادق صدقی

من می گم بیاین با چند نفر یه پروژه شروع کنیم

من دوست پدرم آقای شریفی اگه مایل باشن رو با یکی از استاد هام میشناسم

رویه پروژه کار کنیم تا به نتیجه کامل و سود دهی برسیم
من از طریق پیغام خصوصی مطلعشون می کنم
من وب هم کار کردم می تونیم یک پروژه ی خوب بنویسیم
تا ببینیم خدا چی می خواد
sorenaMusic با پیغام خصوصی با من در ارتباط باش




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کتاب های فارسی Asp.Net

----------


## غلامرضا شریفی

مشخصات پروژه ، نوع و هدف پروژه را مشخص كنيد

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
پروژه ای که تویه سرمه اتوماسیون دانشگاهاست

من تویه این تاپیک دوتا عکس از پروژه ای که داشتم می نوشتم رو گذاشتم
اگه پروژه ای ایده ای چیزی هم تویه ذهنتون هم هست بگید





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کتاب های فارسی ASP.NET

----------


## غلامرضا شریفی

تصاويري كه من ديدم نياز به مايفر ندارد همه با بانك اطلاعاتي است

----------


## صادق صدقی

جستجوی کارت داشت!!!!!!!!!!!!
 اون تکس باکس اطلاعاتی که از کارت می خونه رو نمایش می ده که Read Only اون True است
همون کله کار دستگاه مای فره!!!!!

خوندن و نوشتن و اگه لازم باشه رویه بلاکی که می سوزنه بنویسیم تا کارت بسوزه!!!!

دیگه کاری نمی شه با ایم دستگاه کرد که زیاد کار داشته باشه واسه ما!!!!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کتاب های فارسی ASP.NET

----------


## mehrdad.h

آقا ما هم هستيم البته زياد چيزي سرم نميشه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## غلامرضا شریفی

> جستجوی کارت داشت!!!!!!!!!!!!
> اون تکس باکس اطلاعاتی که از کارت می خونه رو نمایش می ده که Read Only اون True است
> همون کله کار دستگاه مای فره!!!!!
> 
> خوندن و نوشتن و اگه لازم باشه رویه بلاکی که می سوزنه بنویسیم تا کارت بسوزه!!!!
> 
> دیگه کاری نمی شه با ایم دستگاه کرد که زیاد کار داشته باشه واسه ما!!!!


اين ها كه فرموديد خصلتهاي كارت مايفر است سئوال من اين بود در اين پروژه كارت مايفر چه عملي انجام ميدهد الزامي نيست كه از كارت مايفر استفاده شود كه قيمت ان نسبت به ديگر كارتها گرانتر است
در تصور شماره يك در فرم رزرو غذا درخواسته بايد در بانك ذخيره شود تا سلف بتواند پيشبيني تهيه غذا را بكند اگر فقط روي كارت ثبت شود سلف چطور به تعداد در خواستي دسترسي داشته باشد پس نيازي به كارت مايفر نيست
در تصوير شماره دو فرم فروش سلف سرويس با ارائه كارت كه حتما نيازي به مايفر نيست از كارتهاي مغناطيسي و مگنتي هم ميشود استفاده كرد متصدي از روي بانك اطلاعاتي خود به تمامي نيازهاي خود دسترسي دارد
فقط يك دليل هست كه ميشود از كارت مايفر استفاده كرد آن بر عهده شما ...

----------


## صادق صدقی

من فقط رویه کار شماره دانشجویی ثبت می کنم و یک سری کد پیج همراه اون!!!

خاصیت لیبل و مگنتی عیب هایی دارند
لیبل که بعد از گذشت زمان پاک می شه
مگنتی هم می سوزه و ...


من مایفر رو خیلی پسندیدم به دو دلیل
یک :امنیت خوب
دو:پایداری و تحمل در برابر امواج و...
--------------------
گذشته از کارت ها مای فر به دلیل رادیویی بودنش 
خیلی جاها می شه ازش استفاده کرد
مثلا تویه استخر ها!!!!
یا انگشتر مایفر هم هست 

دانشگاه پسر عمویه من (صنعتی شاهرود) سیستمشون کامل مایفره
می گه تویه استخرمون مچ بند ها کلید نداره یعنی وقتی می رن جلوی کمد و مچ بند رو می گیرن جلوش قفله کمد باز می شه!!!!

جدایه اون واسه سیستم های امنیتی می شه از انگشتر یا تکنولوژی ها یی که هست تویه این امواج رادیوئی خیلی کارهای شیک و با کلاس انجام داد

یک طرح تو کلمه که نمی دونم چه جوری می شه پیادش کرد

به محض اینکه کامل رو کاغذ بیارمش می زارم تویه همین تاپیک


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کتاب های فارسی ASP.NET

----------


## arefba

حتما اینکار رو بکنید منتظریم

----------


## غلامرضا شریفی

> یک طرح تو کلمه که نمی دونم چه جوری می شه پیادش کرد
> 
> به محض اینکه کامل رو کاغذ بیارمش می زارم تویه همین تاپیک


تمام كمال منتظريم

----------


## makhof

سلام 

در طراحی اولیه پروژه برای سیستم های اعتباری نکات زیر را در نظر بگیرید:
1-توسعه سیستم2-امنیت3-هزینه4-وجود/عدم وجود شبکه5-حافظه مورد نیاز6-نحوه گزارش گیری از سیستمبرای مثال اگر از جهت امنیت و توسعه سیستم دغدغه دارید کارت های سری DESfire پیشنهاد می شود.اگر از جهت هزینه در مضیغه هستید کارت های با فرکانس 150-100  KHZ در پروتکل  EM4000 پیشنهاد می گردد.اگر دارای شبکه می باشید می توانید با هزینه پایین تر از کارتهای مگنت یا RFID با فرکانس کیلو استفاده کنید.اگر از کارت می خواهید به عنوان دیتابیس پرتابل استفاده کنید و ظرفیت بالا مورد نیازتان است کارتهای mifare-s50,mifares70(کارت مترو),desfire-8k و همچنین جاوا کارت (کارت سوخت) پیشنهاد می شود
کلا یک موازنه بین قیمت امنیت و ظرفیت باید برقرار کنید.
با سپاس

----------


## غلامرضا شریفی

جناب آقاي makhof ميشود لطف كنيد فرق DESFire  و MIFARE  را بيان فرماييد

----------


## makhof

با سلام مجدد
فرق که زیاد دارن 
1-امنیت 
2-قیمت
3-نحوه ذخیره سازی 
4- محدودیت های سخت افزار های واسط 

از نظر امنیت کارت desfireبه مراتب بالاتر از mifare است از روش 3des  برای امنیت اطلاعات و انتقال آنها استفاده می کند(روش 3des همان روش DES  است که 3 بار به صورت رفت و برگشت انجام می شود برای اطاعات بیشتر به پروتکل des مراجعه شود) در نتیج از نظر نوعاز نظر امنیت در حفظ اطلاعات خود کارت سیستم پشتیبان گیری کارایی در DESFIRE تعبیه شده. 
کاربری به مراتب کاربری سخت تر و پیچیده تری نسبت به mifare دارد.
از نظر قیمت کارت های DES تقریا سه برابر کارت های MIFARE هستند.نحوه ذخیره سازی در DESFIRE فایل بیس است ودر MIFARE بایت بیس.به جهت نیاز به تولید پاسخ کد DES توسط سخت افزار واسط قدرت پردازشی بالایی نیاز است که بعضی از میکرو کنترلر های موجود توانایی انجام آ ن را ندارند مانند AVRالبته برای مقایسه بهتر دیتاشیت کارت s50 و DESFIRE شرکت فلیپس را مرور سطحی نمایید 
با تشکر :گیج:

----------


## makhof

سلام  :لبخند: 

بعضی از شرکتها دارن ارائه می دن ولی تو بازار سخت گیر میاد 
قیمت کارت خوان بدون سخت افزار تولید کننده کد DES[نرم افزاری] ( مدل سخت افزاری که کد رو خودش تولید و پاسخ بده هنوز من ندیدم ) حدود 100-150 تومان 

قیمت خود کارت حدود 1500-2000 تومان فکر می کنم باشه  :متعجب:

----------


## sds1920

سلام.
آقا منم هستم ولی زیاد بلد نیستم.
برای همین پیشنهاد می کنم از صفر شروع کنیم.
من تا حدودی نحوه کار کردن با کامپوننت SerialPort رو بلدم ولی
زیاد با Mifire کار نکرم.
برای همین از اول شروع کنیم بهتره.
ممنون.

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
آدرسه چی اشتباه؟
دستگاه؟
2 تا کلاسه
همونا رو یه نگاه بندار مشکلت حل نشد بگو

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
پروژه به خطا نمی خوره
باید تنظیمات آدرس دستگاه رو ست کنی و......
اما اون به خطا نمی خوره
اگر تونستی اطلاعات بخونی و بنویسی درسته

تونستی اطلاعات بخونی؟یا بنویسی؟

----------


## makhof

سلام 

مدل دستگاه شما چیه ؟

my email:ahmadikhesal@gmail.com :قلب:

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام

ببخشید
اصلا به این تاپیک سر نزده بودم ایمان جان
آخه من پروژه رو با دستگاه خودم تست کردم
مشکلی نداشت
شاید عیب از دستگاهتونه

راستی تاپیک رو تحت نظر گرفتم
ازاین به بعد زود ج می دم

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام به همه دوستان
خیلی خوشحال شدم که یکی از دوستان از طریق پیام خصوصی دنبال کار این دستگاه رو گرفت

چندتا سوال پرسید دوستم که اینجا هم سوال ج هارو می زارم
تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن

درود آقا صادق
من تازه ایم بحث RFID رو دیدم خیلی خوشحال شدم

من یه مشکل و چند تا سوال برام پیش اومده ، ممنون میشم لطف کنین پاسخ بدین :*

1- مشکل : من میتونم هم از کارت بخونم هم روش بنویسم ولی مثلا برای خوندن ،  دستگاه عشقی کار میکنه یعنی دوست داشت میخونه و دوست هم نداشت نمی خونه.  یعنی بعضی مواقع کار میکنه ، البته با همون دستوراتی که شما نوشتین کار  کردم. این یه مشکل

ج: عیب از کد های برنامه ات هست
باید قبل از خواندن چند تابع فراخونی شه
و بلاک هایی که مجاز هستن رو بخونی هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
----------------------
2- سوال : من اگه خواسته باشم حروف الفبا رو بنویسم مثلا یه اسم به فارسی یا به انگلیسی روی کارت باید چیکار کنم؟

ج: به راحتی می تونی رویه کار بنویسی و بخونی
رشته مورد نظر تویه بافر(یک متغییر آرایه ای 63کاراکتری) از نوع بایت به نام Dbuffer دخیره میشه
و اون رو رو کارت می نویسه
-------------------------
3- سوال : آیا امکان ذخیره تصویر حالا با حجم خیلی کم و سیاه سفید و اینا هست داخل کارت؟

ج:تصاویر که فکر نکنم بشه
مگه اینکه به صورت باینری ذخیره شه
که اونم حجمش فوق العاده بالاس
شما روی هر بلاک 63 کاراکتر می تونی بنویسی!!
نهایت 40 تا بلاک قابل استفادس
پس عکس نمیشه
چون جا نمیشه
من فقط یک آیدی ذخیره می کنم رو کارت
--------------------
خیلی خوشحال میشم بهم جواب بدین
چون اصلا تو سایت هایه فارسی چیزی پیدا نمیشه

با سپاس از شما                         
----------------------------------------------------------------
قربونت
یک برنامه داشتم می نوشتم که نصف کاره موند اما کار با دستگاهش هیچ مشکلی نداره 
اینو میزارم که دیگه مشکله خطا نداشته باشن دوستان
الان نصفه کارس
اما می زارم
ان شالله که بقیه کاملش کنن تا بزاریم تو پروژه های open Source
که یک اوپن سورس قوی از کار با دستگاه داشته باشیم

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
اینم از سورسی که قولش رو داده بودم
(این سورس فقط در راستای افزایش سطح علمی کاربران فارسی است.پس فقط ایده گرفتن مجازه است و هرگونه استفاده دیگر مجاز نمی باشد)
برنامه با V.S 2010
پایگاه داده Sql Server 2008
اسکین فرم ها DotNetBar

پسورد فایل ها:   sadeghsedghi

منتظره انتقادات و نقطه نظراتتون هستم

----------


## matgogoia

سلام
من یه دستگاه مایفر RFT-230 گرفتم که پورتش سریاله
الان هر چی با اون برنمه دمو داخلش کار میکنم این ارور رو میده رو کارتهام
Request Card (ERROR -->No Tag --0x01

کارتها هم نو هستند و هنوز نتونستم روشون چیزی بنویسم
من قبلا با آر اف ایدی راحت کار میکردم ولی از این مایفر هیچی سر در نمیارم.
اکر کسی کمک کنه ممنون میشم.

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
خوب اون کد هایی که من گذاشتم واسه یو اس بی است!!!
سریال رو باید بهش تو کدا بفهمونی!!

----------


## reghbali06

ببخشید یه سوال داشتم قیمت دستگاه POS تقریبا چند است؟
به نظر ارزونه که بانک ها همین جور مجانی میدن به فروشگاهها
می خوام ببینم  ریدر مگنت با مایفر چه قدر اختلاف قیمت دارن
یه سوال دیگه ریدر مایفر با پورت rj45 چه مدل هایی است؟(نمیخوام از تبدیل RS232 به RJ45 استفاده کنم)
ممنون

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
خسته نباشید
من پورت های کام و یو اس بی شو دیدم




> می خوام ببینم  ریدر مگنت با مایفر چه قدر اختلاف قیمت دارن


قیمت ها رو جدید ندارم!! می تونید از شرکت ها بپرسید

دستگاه های RFID آماده تو بازار بیشتر با پورت یو اس بی هستن
فوف العاده بی درد سرن
چرا می خوای لقمه رو بپیچونی عزیزه دلم؟

----------


## r0ot$harp

سلام دوستان عزیز .

یه سوالی داشتم از ریدر مدل 230 می شه کارت های DESFIRE هم پروگرام کرد ؟؟؟

در ضمن DESFIRE به صورت فایلی هست یعنی چی ؟؟؟

باتشکر احسان

----------


## صادق صدقی

اطلاعی درباره این ندارم عزیز

----------


## rokhsareh.heshmat

آقای صدقی ثبت تعریف و زیر تعریف رو به حضور و غیاب اضافه کردین؟  و اینکه این 3تا فایل ZIP هر 3تا فرقی باهم ندارن! واسم سوال بود که چرا 3تا فایل گذاشتین، و اینکه آیا مجاز به نوشتن در کدام بلاکها هستیم؟ اگه لطف کنین توضیح بدین ممنون می شم...

----------


## makhof

بله با 230 می شه روی desfire نوشت
اساس کار در کارتهای نسل قبلی مایفر سکتور و بلاک (مفهم اصلی همان بایت ) بود. در desfire این مفهوم تبدیل به فایل شده یعنی شما می تونید بجای انتقال بایت به بایت روی کارت یک فایل رو به صورت یکجا و بدون مدیریت بایتی ارسال کنید.
برای کار با desfire ، باید sdk  اون رو تهیه کنید(رایگانه از فروشنده طلب کنید) 
ahmadikhesal@gmail.com

----------


## صادق صدقی

> آقای صدقی ثبت تعریف و زیر تعریف رو به حضور و غیاب اضافه کردین؟  و اینکه  این 3تا فایل ZIP هر 3تا فرقی باهم ندارن! واسم سوال بود که چرا 3تا فایل  گذاشتین، و اینکه آیا مجاز به نوشتن در کدام بلاکها هستیم؟ اگه لطف کنین  توضیح بدین ممنون می شم...


سلام
من این برنامه رو خیلی وقت پیش نوشتم
لطفا جایی که مشکل داریدو بنویسید
متاسفانه داکیومنت هم ننوشتم واسش





> بله با 230 می شه روی desfire نوشت
> اساس کار در کارتهای نسل قبلی مایفر سکتور و بلاک (مفهم اصلی همان بایت )  بود. در desfire این مفهوم تبدیل به فایل شده یعنی شما می تونید بجای  انتقال بایت به بایت روی کارت یک فایل رو به صورت یکجا و بدون مدیریت بایتی  ارسال کنید.
> برای کار با desfire ، باید sdk  اون رو تهیه کنید(رایگانه از فروشنده طلب کنید)


خیلی ممنونم از راهنماییتون
ان شالله که تاپیک پر بار تر شه
من دیگه واقعا وقت نمی کنم
و الا خودم پرش می کردم

----------


## reghbali06

> سلام
> اینم از سورسی که قولش رو داده بودم
> (این سورس فقط در راستای افزایش سطح علمی کاربران فارسی است.پس فقط ایده گرفتن مجازه است و هرگونه استفاده دیگر مجاز نمی باشد)
> برنامه با V.S 2010
> پایگاه داده Sql Server 2008
> اسکین فرم ها DotNetBar
> 
> پسورد فایل ها:   sadeghsedghi
> 
> منتظره انتقادات و نقطه نظراتتون هستم



ممنون دوست عزیز
من وقتی برنامه رو اجرا می کنم
دو Devcomponents.DotNetBar2 و Devcomponents.Instrumentation لود نمی شود از کجا می تونم این dll ها رو بگیرم وقتی برنامه رو اجرا می کنم خطای زیر رو نشون می ده
Could not load file or assembly 'DevComponents.DotNetBar2, Version=9.3.0.0

بازم ممنون

----------


## صادق صدقی

> ممنون دوست عزیز
> من وقتی برنامه رو اجرا می کنم
> دو Devcomponents.DotNetBar2 و Devcomponents.Instrumentation لود نمی شود از کجا می تونم این dll ها رو بگیرم وقتی برنامه رو اجرا می کنم خطای زیر رو نشون می ده
> Could not load file or assembly 'DevComponents.DotNetBar2, Version=9.3.0.0
> 
> بازم ممنون


سلام
از کامپوننت های دات نت بار استفاده کردم
از اینجا می تونی دانلودش کنی

----------


## r0ot$harp

سلام دوستان عزیز .

می خواستم بدونم چه جوری می تونم KeyA-B کارت رو تغییر بدم ؟؟؟ آیا امکان پذیر هست یا خیر ؟؟؟

در ضمن می خواستم بدونم سوزاندن کارت چه فایده ای داره و کلا چه جوری هست ؟؟؟ مزایای این کار چیه ؟؟؟

و سوال آخرم این هست که مایفر مثل کارت های اسمارت اگر چندین بار KEYA یا KEYB رو اشتباه بزنیم قبل می شه یا خیر ؟؟؟؟

باتشکر احسان

----------


## rokhsareh.heshmat

Key A , Key B قابل تغییر هستند، اساس امنیت کارت مایفر هم بر اساس این کلیده، سوزاندن کارت هم واسه اینه که دیگه کلا این سریال از سیستم به کل حذف بشه، در مورد سوال آخر من اطلاعی ندارم، من خودم در حال حاضر از key A انحصاری واسه خودم استفاده می کنم این وتسه اینه که هر کارتی وارد سیستم نشه، Key B  هم واسه اینه که از یه کارت تو سیستم های دیگه هم استفاده کرد.

----------


## r0ot$harp

> Key A , Key B قابل تغییر هستند، اساس امنیت کارت مایفر هم بر اساس این کلیده، سوزاندن کارت هم واسه اینه که دیگه کلا این سریال از سیستم به کل حذف بشه، در مورد سوال آخر من اطلاعی ندارم، من خودم در حال حاضر از key A انحصاری واسه خودم استفاده می کنم این وتسه اینه که هر کارتی وارد سیستم نشه، Key B  هم واسه اینه که از یه کارت تو سیستم های دیگه هم استفاده کرد.


 دوست عزیز ممنون از سوالتون . من از ریدر rft230 استفاده می کنم . 

می خواستم بدونم اول چه جوری باید کارت رو سوزوند ؟؟؟ و دوم اینکه این کلید ها رو باید چگونه تغییر داد ؟؟

باتشکر احسان

----------


## satpack

ضمن سلام.

2 سوال براي خريد كارت خوان مايفر داشتم لطفا هر كي مي تونه كمكم كنه خيلي خسته شدم اگه بلدين حتما دريغ نكنين . يا علي مدد...

سوال يك : در واقع مي خوام بتونم روي كارت MIFARE DESFire هم بنويسم و هم بخونم ، حالا چندين دستگاه تو بازار هست كدومشون رو انتخاب كنم و بخرم ؟
1- rft230   يا   2- omnikey 5321 كه فكر كنم خيلي حرفه اي تر باشه.

سوال دوم : با چه نرم افزاري مي تونم روي كارت بنويسم يا كارت رو بخونم (اطلاعات كارت رو بازبيني و برسي كنم ، رويت و ويرايش در محيط ويندوز) ، آيا اين دستگاه ها خوشون نرم افزار براي كار كردن دارن يا نه ؟ چون راستش من از برنامه نويسي چيز زيادي بلد نيستم ! در حد خيلي مبتدي هستم !


ممنون ميشم يه شير پاك خورده يكم كمكم كنه .

فداتون
محسن

يا حق

----------


## صادق صدقی

> 2 سوال براي خريد كارت خوان مايفر داشتم لطفا هر كي مي تونه كمكم كنه خيلي خسته شدم اگه بلدين حتما دريغ نكنين . يا علي مدد...


سلام چشم.




> سوال يك : در واقع مي خوام بتونم روي كارت MIFARE DESFire هم بنويسم و هم  بخونم ، حالا چندين دستگاه تو بازار هست كدومشون رو انتخاب كنم و بخرم ؟
> 1- rft230   يا   2- omnikey 5321 كه فكر كنم خيلي حرفه اي تر باشه.


من خودم با rft230 کار کردم و 5321 رو ن کار کردم نه شنیدم





> سوال دوم : با چه نرم افزاري مي تونم روي كارت بنويسم يا كارت رو بخونم  (اطلاعات كارت رو بازبيني و برسي كنم ، رويت و ويرايش در محيط ويندوز) ،  آيا اين دستگاه ها خوشون نرم افزار براي كار كردن دارن يا نه ؟ چون راستش  من از برنامه نويسي چيز زيادي بلد نيستم ! در حد خيلي مبتدي هستم !


جانم؟!!!
خوب این کارت هارو می خوای چی کار؟
اینا یک سری دی ال ال هاو ماژور های آماده دارن که می تونی باهاشون برنامه بنویسی که تو بر نامه خودت ازشون استفاده کنی!!
نه که برنامه ای که می خوای رو آماده داشته باشن




> ممنون ميشم يه شير پاك خورده يكم كمكم كنه .


خواهش می کنم
درپناه حق

----------


## mona_baharlou

سلام 

ممنون از فایلهاتون.ولی متاسفانه وقتی پروژه رو extract میکنم و پروژه را run میکنم ، DevComponent وجود نداره و Errorمیده

Error	3	The type or namespace name 'DevComponents' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)	D:\Present Appsent Software\PresentSoftware\PresentSoftware\Forms\Ins  ertStaff.cs	8	7	PresentSoftware

چکار باید بکنم؟لطفا در صورت امکان راهنمایی بفرمایید.
ممنون

----------


## mona_baharlou

سلام

مشکل من حل شد.واقعا ممنون از برنامه ای که گذاشتین..

----------


## agharooni

سلام. با تشکر از زحمتی که کشیدی . فایلها رو دانلود کردم . ایده های خوبی ازش گرفتم. اما هنوز تو دستور MF_Authentication مشکل دارم. همش مقدار 1 بر میگردونه. کدی که قبل از اون استفاده کردم همشون جواب میدن اما این یکی جواب نمیده:
MiFareAPIClass.MF_Request(0, 0, MiFareClass.cardT(0))
 MiFareAPIClass.MF_Anticoll(0, MiFareClass.cardSN(0))
MiFareAPIClass.MF_Select(0, MiFareClass.cardSN(0))MiFareAPIClass.MF_LoadKeyFromEE(0, 0, 0)
MiFareAPIClass.MF_Authentication(0, 0, 0, MiFareClass.cardSN(0))

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
من جرئیات کارتهای چیپ دار خصوصا مایفر را اینجا توضیح دادم و قبل از هرکاری بهتر است اینها را مطالعه کنید:
http://sepehranformatic.com/sepehr/

----------


## نیما عطایی

لطفا مراحل نوشتن روی کارت رو بگید.
من میتونم بخونم ولی نوشتن و تغییر کلید کارت رو نتونستم.
ممنون

----------


## surushm

سلام دوستان عزیز
من یک دستگاه RFT 230 دارم و میخواهم دو مقدار(کد دانش آموز و مبلغ اعتبار) را در کارت  mifare 1k ذخیره کنم توسط دلفی 7(البته کد دانش آموز ) را انجام دادم. ولی مبلغ را که ذخیره میکم مثلا 150000 را 4080 فقط ذخیره میشود. ممکنه کسی راهنمایی کنه چه کار باید بکنم.اشتباهم در کجاست؟؟

متشکرم

----------


## shabgoriz

سلام به همه دوستان
برای خرید کارتخوان mifare و کارتهای تماسی (contact) میتونید به سایت فروشگاه آنلاین ACS به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید. هم قیمتها بسیار مناسبه و هم ACS برند مطرح و با کیفیتی هست.
ضمنا اگر ازشون درخواست SDK کنید لینکش رو براتون ایمیل میکنند.
www.acsonline.ir

----------

